# IROC racing the new AFXtras AP Corvettes



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

At the Parsippany Slot Car Show No 22nd, An IROC race was held featuring the new AFXtras AP Corvettes. These cars are the first venture into the injection molded HO slot car world for Tom Stumpf and I. These cars should be available in a couple of weeks and 5 color combinations are planned. Thanks to Hiram Durant of ECHORR for holding the race on a beautiful TKO track. A lot of fun was had by all. -Bob Beers


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't see the race, but I got a real good look at those bodies!!! Top notch A+ all the way around!! You guys did a great job getting them redone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

